# If money were no object.......



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi,

So i was chatting to the guy i get my coffee from if i am out and about, whom also supplies me with beans for use at home and we got chatting about roasting.

I would like to get into it (home level use, enough for me and some mates) but we were looking a machines and there seems to be some right tat on the market as well as some kit that needs modding etc.

We said if money were no object what would people go for at home so say a max of a 1kg machine and i guess it would need to be electric for ease rather than gas.

So guys and girls, if money were no object for your home roaster, what would you buy and why? (key points to remember its for home and low volume)

I quite liked the look of the CBR1200 by Gene Cafe, having never roasted before it may be rubbish but from a aesthetic value and size it looks good.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

What about the Dalian Amazon from BB? I think it is pretty well like/reviewed on here.

The trouble with money no object is that you will just end up with a commercial roaster, which if you just want home use wouldn't make sense. There is probably a limit on what you can spend to stay within the use case you are outlining. (Unless you get everything gold plated and diamond encrusted, in which case you can go as high as you like!)


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Zappy,

That is a nice looking machine and i am in the process of looking at reviews etc.

I guess you are right it will end up as a small volume commercial machine and if that's what is required to get good uniformed and repeatable roasts without having to modify stuff then that is the reasoning behind the extra costs involved i guess.

Obviously everyone has a budget but it was more of a what would be your gold standard question.


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

This may sound surprising, but for home use I'd stick with my heat gun and bowl, even if offered one of the better roaster for free. To be fair if the offer was for an Amazon Dalian I'd give one a try as they look fun, but suspect I'd end up going back to my heat gun.

I'm probably one of a very small minority holding this viewpoint


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dalian or Bullet R1. Suspicious about the R1 so mainly fantasising about the Dalian.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> Dalian or Bullet R1. Suspicious about the R1 so mainly fantasising about the Dalian.


 @Rob1 Don't know why your suspicious about the R1. Willing to give answers about it if you need them. (I have 2 of them)


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's just because its a new design, new tech. I've read a couple of things about parts breaking but I think they've solved that now. I haven't seen reviews for it either really.

I guess I could ask if you've ever used a traditional drum roaster and if so, what are the differences in terms of controlling the roast.

Mainly I'd like to see how long it last roasting continuously as if I were to upgrade to a 1k roaster I'd be almost certainly starting a business.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> It's just because its a new design, new tech. I've read a couple of things about parts breaking but I think they've solved that now. I haven't seen reviews for it either really.
> 
> I guess I could ask if you've ever used a traditional drum roaster and if so, what are the differences in terms of controlling the roast.
> 
> Mainly I'd like to see how long it last roasting continuously as if I were to upgrade to a 1k roaster I'd be almost certainly starting a business.


Well I had a Gene cafe 101 like you, and you can either use it like a 101, i.e manually adjust as you go through the roast, or which is why I bought it, tweak an already saved roast profile. This is a great way of learning, as it records your roast, so you can see it, taste it and improve it second by second for the next roast (you get an overlay of your saved roast, as well as it playing back the settings). I also sell my coffee, so it's so nice just to let the thing run once you've got a roast profile you like. I can keep an eye on it, but mostly I just let it run and dump the roast, & it's the same as the last roast I did.(Very handy when you have 2 roasters running)

It is different to the 101, as you are setting power and fan speed (more like a traditional roaster) rather than to hit a temp like the 101.

As for reliability, yes I would definitely agree it is more temperamental than other 1kg machines, but for it's profiling software at this price point, there is nothing else. I have probably run 400 - 500KG though mine and it's still going strong. You do need to clean it often, but all in all, it is a massive upgrade to the 101. Interestingly, there are a number of larger pro roasters using it as a profiling and experimental roast machine, as the software part is it's strong point.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys, it certainly is interesting and an area of coffee that i hope to be involved with very soon


----------

